#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  I need API RP 57

## mariosarmiento

Hello my friends.



I need the API RP 57, RECOMMENDED PRACTICES FOR OFFSHORE WELL COMPLETION, SERVICING, WORKOVER, AND PLUG AND ABANDONMENT OPERATIONS.

Thanks so much.See More: I need API RP 57

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

PLease share dudes!!!

----------

